# Fabfilter announces Timeless 3



## Trancer (May 7, 2021)

Here is the link😊


----------



## Manaberry (May 10, 2021)

And... it's out!





__





FabFilter Timeless 3 - Delay plug-in


FabFilter Timeless 3 is a vintage sounding tape delay plug-in with many modulation options. Available in VST, VST3, AU, AAX and AudioSuite formats for Windows and macOS




www.fabfilter.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 10, 2021)

There's already 3 VERY strong multi-purpose delays on the market (Replika XT, Echoboy, and Valhalla Delay), with the least expensive (and my personal favorite) being only $50. I won't be able to try T3 for awhile, but it really has its work cut out to compete and be worth the considerable price tag - it'd have to sound at least as good plus have more easy to use functionality.


----------



## Nimrod7 (May 10, 2021)

I will not visit Fabfilter...
I will not check the loyalty discount...
I will avoid any Fabfilter videos on YouTube...
I will not buy another delay...
I will not download the trial...
I will not...
I promise...


----------



## fakemaxwell (May 10, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> There's already 3 VERY strong multi-purpose delays on the market (Replika XT, Echoboy, and Valhalla Delay), with the least expensive (and my personal favorite) being only $50. I won't be able to try T3 for awhile, but it really has its work cut out to compete and be worth the considerable price tag - it'd have to sound at least as good plus have more easy to use functionality.


Right, it really only makes sense to buy FabFilter in big bundles based on their pricing. As somebody who already has 90% of their library, it was only ~40 to upgrade from Timeless 2. 

The updated GUI is a m a z i n g. I've never gotten faster results, the visual feedback of the parameter changes and taps is worth it for me. Huge upgrade over version 2, and imo is the best I've used overall. The way you offset right and left taps is much more intuitive. 

In terms of sound, it's comparable to Valhalla but in a different way. Valhalla can get way, way out there just with the different delay modes. FabFilter takes a more basic tape delay setup and then lets you modulate it like crazy. So it's more what you're looking for rather than a better/worse ranking. I'm not super familiar with Echoboy but you can probably get similar results with Timeless 3, seems to be quite an overlap of parameters. Timeless definitely looks nicer though, and if you're familiar with how the other FabFilter plugins work (filter section operates exactly like Q 3/ Volcano) you'll probably have an easier time getting results.

I'm not sure anybody NEEDS a certain delay plugin, for most basic delay needs any of the usual suspects (or stock DAW plugins) will work. So for me it comes down to speed and ease of use, and Timeless 3 is absolutely top of the list, just after playing with it for half an hour.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 10, 2021)

fakemaxwell said:


> Right, it really only makes sense to buy FabFilter in big bundles based on their pricing. As somebody who already has 90% of their library, it was only ~40 to upgrade from Timeless 2.
> 
> The updated GUI is a m a z i n g. I've never gotten faster results, the visual feedback of the parameter changes and taps is worth it for me. Huge upgrade over version 2, and imo is the best I've used overall. The way you offset right and left taps is much more intuitive.
> 
> ...


Yep. From what I can tell based on the videos and installing but not yet using the plugin, the main differentiator is that Valhalla Delay is amazing for all sorts of delay types from basic to medium complexity. I find the interface brilliant and super-fast and easy to use, plus the price is crazy for what you get - they could easily charge as much as Fabfilter.

However, for complex delays with lots of modulation and things going on, this could be where Timeless 3 shines. I mean, I can automate and add EQs and filters etc on a Send line with Valhalla Delay, but doing things "inline" within a single plugin can make the flow faster (but not always).

My price is $86+tax, which is definitely on the high side for a delay (but still better than PA MSRP pricing!!).


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (May 10, 2021)

Anything FF puts out is an instant buy for me.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 10, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Anything FF puts out is an instant buy for me.


I did that with Saturn 2 and regret it (it's in my To Sell bucket now). Could never get into it and I think other alternatives sound better in the ways I want, and for less money and CPU. I also don't like Pro-R, for example. But I do love ProQ3, even though I know it's not necessarily the "best" sounding in some situations.

I always demo when there's a demo available.


----------



## Alchemedia (May 10, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I will not visit Fabfilter...
> I will not check the loyalty discount...
> I will avoid any Fabfilter videos on YouTube...
> I will not buy another delay...
> ...


Wait for it...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 10, 2021)

OK. Been using it a bit on synths (my main thing). It's GOOD.

It won't replace Valhalla Delay for the basics, but I think it could replace XT and then some for non-basics. I'm sticking with my impression that, of course it can do basic delay duties, but I personally think Valhalla Delay has that covered better and with more character etc. But if you want to get in and modulate stuff, as I can really hear some "cinematic" (don't hate me for using that word!  ) presets they have - try the Chroused Tape Echo and up the Lofi a bit and add just a couple percent of Diffusion, turn up the Chorus, etc.

Timeless 3 can go pretty deep, and, indeed, that may be the primary reason to get it to compliment your other general delay plugin of choice. Unless you want/need a specific classic Tape Echo emulation, between Valhalla Delay and Timeless3, you might pretty much not really need any other delays. For now.

It's on my wish list as of now. But, I have 29 more days of demo remaining to try it out!


----------



## Trancer (May 11, 2021)

Fabfilter products are of excellent quality.

For my part, I own the Relayer from Uvi and it is a pure wonder.

We do not talk enough about Uvi products I find, they make really innovative products and with a really splendid sound reproduction, another example the Shade.

Regarding Valhalla, really magnificent products and for a really more than reasonable price.

Valhalla a safe and efficient value, Fabfilter and Uvi, practically unlimited creativity and possibilities.

To do well the three have a different character for each.

Valhalla a first choice, Fabfilter or Uvi rather a matter of taste and feeling, more creative.


----------



## R. Soul (May 11, 2021)

I'm a big Fabfilter fanboy, but Timeless 2 just had a cumbersome GUI, so I've always used Relayer or Echoboy instead.
Even with their generous discount, I can help thinking that I could get Valhalla Delay instead, which is a completely new (for me) plugin as opposed to an update. Tough decision


----------



## fakemaxwell (May 11, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> I'm a big Fabfilter fanboy, but Timeless 2 just had a cumbersome GUI, so I've always used Relayer or Echoboy instead.
> Even with their generous discount, I can help thinking that I could get Valhalla Delay instead, which is a completely new (for me) plugin as opposed to an update. Tough decision


I agree, Timeless 2 wasn't a great UI. Timeless 3 feels like an entirely different plugin. If you like the rest of the FabFilter lineup it fits in much better now with the overall workflow and aesthetic. 


vitocorleone123 said:


> Timeless 3 can go pretty deep, and, indeed, that may be the primary reason to get it to compliment your other general delay plugin of choice. Unless you want/need a specific classic Tape Echo emulation, between Valhalla Delay and Timeless3, you might pretty much not really need any other delays. For now.


It's funny, I totally agree but in the reverse. Timeless 3 for the basics and Valhalla for the weirdness. But when I want weird delay effects I'm always going for a more textural result, which Valhalla excels at. When you dig into Timeless it feels like you can get way more gnarly with it when you really push it.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 11, 2021)

fakemaxwell said:


> I agree, Timeless 2 wasn't a great UI. Timeless 3 feels like an entirely different plugin. If you like the rest of the FabFilter lineup it fits in much better now with the overall workflow and aesthetic.
> 
> It's funny, I totally agree but in the reverse. Timeless 3 for the basics and Valhalla for the weirdness. But when I want weird delay effects I'm always going for a more textural result, which Valhalla excels at. When you dig into Timeless it feels like you can get way more gnarly with it when you really push it.


Weird. Valhalla Delay is so easy for basic delay functions for me. Guess that's why there's alternatives! 
And, either way, the two make a great combo.


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (May 13, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> between Valhalla Delay and Timeless3, you might pretty much not really need any other delays. For now.


I still disagree 

But demoing Timeless is definitely an enjoyable experience. I think that Valhalla can deliver better (imo) sounds, but it's filter section still seems like a wasted opportunity. Delays start getting really interesting (again, imo) when using peak filters, adding resonance etc. This is why XT prevented me from ever buying ValD. And 'Timeless 2' always had that dual, playable filter. Now in version 3, the filters can be made more complex and you can then just lasso/select all the nodes and move them around. So it's possible to really ride the resonances long enough to set up some beautiful decaying repeats, but short enough to not need to replace the monitors...or ears  It's the best implementation of this that I've come across and really turns the effect into a playable instrument.

The only other delay that may end up being able to topple it, is 'Ohmboyz Infinity'. But that seems like vaporware


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 13, 2021)

Valhalla Delay is like most delay pedals - fairly basic and intended to do one thing well, and then have other “pedals” before and after it (like my Meris Polymoon). For example, it’s easy to throw a filter and phaser and saturation on a send after the delay. 

Timeless3 is a fairly comprehensive attempt to do lots and lots of things within the given space (and make you pay for it). Very different design philosophies - neither being wrong or bad, but people will likely tend to gravitate toward one or the other. Context of use will also play into it.


----------



## el-bo (May 13, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Valhalla Delay is like most delay pedals - fairly basic and intended to do one thing well


That seems a strange argument for a plugin that is trying to emulate the sound of many different delay units. A delay that sets out to do one thing well would be something like AudioThing's 'Outer Space' or any other of the direct vintage unit emulations we have in the delay world. 

And while it is possible to stack plugins before and after it, things start to become unwieldy very quickly. And unless one is using some kind of chainer or Bitwig, it's harder to setup feedback-loop effects.

My suggestion for ValD would be nothing more than to have the choice of switching out the filter modes for the two knobs that are already there, and a drop-down menu for peak, notch lo and hi cut filter-types, with each using the standard 'Cutoff' and 'Resonance' controls.

ValD has some beautiful and dirty lushness going on. rather than just let those repeats die out, it'd be nice to be able to poke the bear a little


----------



## el-bo (May 13, 2021)

And then there was this:


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 13, 2021)

el-bo said:


> That seems a strange argument for a plugin that is trying to emulate the sound of many different delay units. A delay that sets out to do one thing well would be something like AudioThing's 'Outer Space' or any other of the direct vintage unit emulations we have in the delay world.
> 
> And while it is possible to stack plugins before and after it, things start to become unwieldy very quickly. And unless one is using some kind of chainer or Bitwig, it's harder to setup feedback-loop effects.
> 
> ...


It's not an argument - it's a fact. It's Sean Costello's design philosophy for his plugins. Same for the reverbs. Not saying there couldn't be changes or anything - I'd certainly welcome the things you described, were they added. I also don't find stacking plugins to be a challenge, as I do it all the time and, while not exactly the same, you can also use more than one instance of a plugin, such as Valhalla Delay. On a send, you can EQ>Valhalla Delay>Shaperbox2>Valhalla Delay, for example, as an easy and wacky combo.

At any rate, this is about T3, which has a very different design philosophy (and price point). T3 goes deep within the space it occupies and seems a worthy addition to one of the other 3 general delays as a more special effects tool. Or, in your case, the other way around, where maybe T3 is your primary and one of the other 3 rounds things out. All told, T3 seems worth having, either way.


----------



## MisteR (May 13, 2021)

In other news, boz digital Imperial Delay is on sale for 29.99 right now (an actual no-brainer price).


----------



## heisenberg (May 13, 2021)

el-bo said:


> And then there was this:



I can barely walk straight after listening to this!


----------



## Fleer (May 19, 2021)

Good intro vid from Dan


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (May 19, 2021)

Fleer said:


> Good intro vid from Dan



He does the BEST tutorial walkthroughs on Youtube.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 14, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> I can barely walk straight after listening to this!


Anyone know how he programmed this preset?


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 14, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Anyone know how he programmed this preset?


I haven't got the new version yet but I just watching the demo shown above and you can see parameters changing throughout the video. Sure is a great sounding piece as it morphs.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 15, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Anyone know how he programmed this preset?





heisenberg said:


> I haven't got the new version yet but I just watching the demo shown above and you can see parameters changing throughout the video. Sure is a great sounding piece as it morphs.


Indeed, Simon's a brilliant sound designer!


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 15, 2021)

There is some really good and incisive information in this thread, I would suggest a careful re-read if you just glanced over some of the demos. There is some pretty comprehensive and innovative stuff going on in the delays mentioned, more than what you may think.


----------

